# Sempre Dura Ace :)



## BianchiTyler (Jun 28, 2011)

I have finally upgraded all of my components.

Bianchi sempre 53cm frame
Mavic Kysyrium SL-wheelset
FSA k-force lite brakes
FSA k-force lite stem
FSA k-force lite handlebar
FSA k-force lite seatpost
FSA SL-K crankset
Fizik Arione Clum saddle
Dura ace 7900 chain
Dura ace 7900 cog
Dura ace 7900 shifters
Dura ace 7900 front derailler
Dura ace 7900 rear derailed
Dura ace Pedals
Blackburn carbon cages
Lizardskins Bar tape
cateye computer (new garmin edge 500 on the way)
Camelbak insulated bottles

***Now I realize some of you will bash my bar tape. This was a trial thing and you only know how its going to look once it's installed. I think it looks pretty good but I will probably go back to all white next time. My thought process was that the red on top won't get as dirty.***


----------



## iclypso (Jul 6, 2011)

Nah, bro. That's the tape Kessiakoff was looking for.

if-pro-does-okay-break-rules


----------



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

how much does that bike cost ?


----------



## chill716 (May 12, 2011)

Very Nice


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

The bar tape works for me too.

Nice bike and ver nice build.

Congrats man!


----------



## BianchiTyler (Jun 28, 2011)

*Value = ???*



CdaleNut said:


> how much does that bike cost ?


You can't buy this bike the way it's pictured so who knows??? I have put a lot of money into it and obviously I think it's worth more than I could probably sell it for. I have over $6,500 in the bike but I have replaced a bunch of parts that had "some" value. So it wouldn't be worth that. Not to mention, I just replaced the entire frame because my 55cm was too big for me and I now have a 53cm. BTW the 55cm frame is on eBay right now if anyone is interested.


----------



## BianchiTyler (Jun 28, 2011)

*Garmin edge 500*

Tell me this Garmin doesn't look sweet sitting on top of this bike.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

BianchiTyler said:


> Tell me this Garmin doesn't look sweet sitting on top of this bike.


Dang it Tyler, it does look SWEET!

But now I will have to get a Celeste one for the Bianchi, a red-white for the Bottecchia and a white-black for the Colnago.


----------



## BianchiTyler (Jun 28, 2011)

bottecchia_eja said:


> Dang it Tyler, it does look SWEET!
> 
> But now I will have to get a Celeste one for the Bianchi, a red-white for the Bottecchia and a white-black for the Colnago.


 I don't think you'll have a problem finding a red/carbon one for the Bottecchia (don't make red/white), or the black/white one for the Colnago, but I am pretty sure you will have to find some spray paint to get a celeste one for the Bianchi!!! Another balck/white on the infinito would look good though!

BTW, I like your Colnago. I have considered buying one in the near future (C59 disc). I am interested in how the disc brake version evolves. Do you know how much better carbon wheelsets will be if disc brakes become the norm.


----------



## BianchiTyler (Jun 28, 2011)

Haven't been on my bike in a while. I got into a pretty bad accident and broke my arm and wrist in several different places. Time to get pedaling again, 1 1/2 years later.


----------

